# Where does your dog/cat sleep



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Where does your dog or other four legged one sleep, both at home, and in the 'van? 

It goes without saying, Jenny sleeps on the bed. I have grown up with dogs and without fail, whether it be a small King Charles Cavalier or a huge Weimaraner - or even two of them - the dogs have slept on my bed. 

I am interested what people do with their pet and indeed what any non pet owners might think. 

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

At home Bryn sleeps on the bed. He's not supposed to, but he creeps up during the night and bags half the bed while we are squashed up in the other half.

In the 'van he has two beds. One under the table and one on the small settee under the window. I notice now that he has been given a pillow! At least now he has stopped jumping from one bed to the other all night.


Its very traditional for dogs to sleep on their masters bed. Just think of all the knights' tombs depicting the faithful dog lying at his master's feet.
It also encourages the dog to bond with the family.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Good question....

over the past 15 years my collie has chosen to sleep in a variety of places.

In her younger days when she was at the top of her game she slept glued to the front door - always on sentry duty.

As she got older she wanted to sleep right outside our bedroom door - semi retirement from her watching duties.

Unfortunately now she's really old she can be a bit incontinent during the night (she's on medication for it). So we don't really have much choice but to keep her and her bed in the kitchen during the night in case of any 'wee' accidents (wooden floor). Luckily she doesn't appear to object to this.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

and the cat, being a cat, is always determined to sleep where you don't want her to!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cats*



Hezbez said:


> and the cat, being a cat, is always determined to sleep where you don't want her to!


...and probably take up a great deal of space!!!!

Russell


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

At home - in her bed in dining room/kitchen.
Away in the van between us in the middle of the bed- always a great fight to get into the bed first.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Cats*



Rapide561 said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > and the cat, being a cat, is always determined to sleep where you don't want her to!
> ...


You're right there Russell - more space than the dog who is about 5 times her size!


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Our Bertie sleeps in his cage in the Kitchen,kitchen door closed cage door open. In the m/h he sleeps in his cage door closed.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well this animal lover, but non pet keeper, thinks you're all daft as hatters.

Dogs should sleep in kennels in the garden and cats should be kept off my vegetable patch at night.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Our dog Ellie sleeps on the bed at home and in the motorhome,
but then our dog is not a dog she is a human.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

At home my two sossies were sleeping on the settee downstairs but they started to become bin men during the night and empty every bin in the house even sneaking upstairs so now they banished to the kitchen on a houge cushion which they chew the zip off and sleep inside it, she then shreds the innards and eventually he wee's up it - delightful pair they are! - go through these cushions at a rate of about 1 every 6 weeks.

In the van they travel in the bathroom on said big cushion which then migrates to between the cab seats at night. They tried to get on the bed but a swift rap on nose and they haven't tried it since. Although the sneaky mare stands on the table if we ever leave them in the van - she looks out of the window at us we have to remember to put all the covers on the seats as well otherwise it would be a mess.

We have come to the conclusion that sossies are determined little beasties and practically untrainable you got to know em to love em!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Don't have a dog but the cats sleep anywhere they like.

At night this invariably means our bed. We cover the duvet with a washable cotton bedspread which we refer to as 'the cat cover' this is meant to prevent our bedding from becoming too contaminated with cat detritus. We wash these frequently on their own and always tumble dry, at least partially, to filter off the cat hairs.

Our existing 'cat covers' are showing their age and I am always looking out for replacements but large, thin, washable bedspreads or throws no longer seem to exist. All I can find are expensive, silky things that require dry cleaning.

The cats don't come in the motorhome with us, for which I am very grateful.


Chris


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Both of mine have cushions for the house, which they do not sleep on prefering either the settee or the floor beside patio door.
In the van Floyd likes to sleep on your pillow usually while your head is on it :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Neo sleeps between the driver and passenger seats.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Animal lover.
Our dogs always slept in their kennels in a shed.
They were outside dogs and never in the house.

Then along came our Red setter Miller, he had his own chair in the sunroom and nobody was allow near it. He would stare you out of it. He slept with all four legs in the air. Sadly he gone now. 

Our cat Smokie slept in her bed beside the stove for 19 years.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Flint sleeps where ever he likes, as a 12 stone dane, he prefers being by my side stretched out on bed, however, he does have his own bed (own bedroom!!), at home, and sleeps on the double bed with me whilst in m'home...... snores like a pig...parps, grunts, and behaves like a drunken elderly man.....unless a burgler threatens in which case he retreats behind me for safety!! (his not mine!) :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Louis the dog sleeps on the bed Ray the husband sleeps on the floor :roll: 
Well its like that nearly as the dog sleeps in between our legs and keeps moving Ray off that he is almost falling out the bed every morning.
How come Ray has more patients with the dog than with me :roll: 
IN the Motorhome Louis sleeps in the corner at the bottom of the bed and is held securely behind the drivers seat.
We all sleep better in the M/H.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The 3 senior cats sleep with our son, and Junior sleeps on our bed at home.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We have two, sometimes three, dobermann's. 
At home they sleep in the bedroom, one on the floor or in his crate with the door open, although we find him on the bed if we are out. The other on our bed, under the duvet next to me, or in her crate with the door shut...guess which one we had first?!

We are happy with this, and both will remove themselves from the bed without argument, though our girl will sing to request access to the bed! They like the den-like feel that the bedroom has I guess, and I prefer to know if there is a problem with them earlier rather than later.

In the van they both sleep on the rock n roll seats with a memory foam pad and duvets. When it got really cold one time, we did actually haul our girl into the over cab bed with us for body warmth as she was gibbering... but that was because the van had no heating and it was pretty chuffing cold. 

Dobes are not outdoor dogs in this climate/without heating, having no undercoat layer!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

At home Polo & Maisie sleep in their beds in the kitchen. In the M'home Polo sleeps under the table and Maisie in her cage. Cant leave her free until she stops eating everything. :roll: When that happens no doubt she will be on the bed! We have never encouraged our dogs on beds or furniture, but Maisie seems to have thrown that rule out of the window


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Our black lab sleeps in the cage he grew up in & around with door shut and likewise in a slighly taller cage in the back of the M/Home, door shut.

He also travels in the cage, usually fast asleep. On a long trip he doesn't like more than 2/3 hrs travel before wanting to get out for a leg stretch/drink - just like us !!

Trev


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We have a large Parrot who travels with us. We have seat swivels on the cab seats and turn them to face each other, we then have a travel cage (dog type) and this fits between them. The only problem is that she likes to nip you on your toes when you climb down from the luton, if you are not careful.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

At home, Tess the dog sleeps in the kitchen on her bed (or on the floor). She's not allowed in the bedroom. Away, she has an identical bed (just a flat pad) under the table, where she sleeps.

The cats don't come away with us, but at home, they sleep all over the house and / or the garage (it has a cat flap too)  

Gerald


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

My previous dogs slept on my bed, and followed me anywhere.
But they were never allowed on the furniture.

My two current dogs (Patch - Jack Russell & CJ - Lurcher) both rescues, sleep in the hall, with our bedroom door open. They both normally start off on the bedroom floor, and at some point wander off to their own beds in the night.

During the day they also have a bed each in the living room.

In the van, they sleep wherever thier beds happen to be. It's a small van so the beds are moved around depending on what we are doing!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We have got 3 rescue dogs all very different, Skye sleeps in the living room at home and in the footwell of the van. Odin sleeps on his bed in a corner of our room and on the floor of the van at the bottom of our bed. Busta ( the spoilt brat) starts off on the floor of our room but always ends up between us on the bed at home, he starts off on the passenger seat of the van and usually we wake up to find him on my side of the bed against the wall in the van unless he gets hot then he goes back on the floor. 

We have a variety of bed sized throws ( single and double) for the sofas and bed in the van, nice thin'ish cotton ones from Ikea they wash and dry very well. I have cut one in half and made covers for the passenger and drivers seat to protect them from fur and mud :roll: 

Tina


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

I am with Tonyt on this one, our dog sleeps outside in his kennel where he belongs and he has never been in the motorhome....and never will be!


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

At home Elsa has never been allowed to sleep on our bed whilst we're in it, but she used to consider it her main bed during the day. She also has a bed in the kitchen, 2 beds in the lounge, a Parker Knoll recliner chair in the dining room and her princess bed in our bedroom.
She's no longer able to get onto our bed (she's 16) and her princess bed consists of 2 flat padded doggy beds plus a king size duvet folded to fit into a cot duvet cover. (The Princess and the Pea springs to mind)This is surrounded by pillows to prevent her bumping her face on drawer knobs (she's going blind) as she stumbles around in the night. 
In the van she has a sheepskin rug under the table.
Lesley


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Since Paddy ( Big Dog)died at Christmas, little dog Maisie a german shepherd sleeps in the upstairs window where she can keep guard ha ha.
She comes onto the bed at 06.00 in the morning at getting up time. In the van she sleeps either in her basket or on the side bench seat. Luckily she cannot reach to get onto the bed.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DandM said:


> I am with Tonyt on this one, our dog sleeps outside in his kennel where he belongs and he has never been in the motorhome....and never will be!


I'm guessing, but this is most probably very cruel.

A dog is above everything else a pack animal and needs the company of other animals, i.e. us to have a decent life. This was how wild dogs became tamed in pre-history.

Whats the point in having a dog in the family if its excluded from joining in with family life. You would most probably be better off keeping chickens and killing them off for christmas!


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

we let libby choose (bernise mountain dog)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> DandM said:
> 
> 
> > I am with Tonyt on this one, our dog sleeps outside in his kennel where he belongs and he has never been in the motorhome....and never will be!
> ...


If you only have one dog (we do) the humans become part of the pack. And as I don't fancy sleeping outside in a kennel then the dog must be inside with me 

It annoys me when I hear dogs bark bark barking all day and all night - when they are either tied up outside or kept locked up in runs or kennels -out of sight :x They need company!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garage bed*



leseduts said:


> Since Paddy ( Big Dog)died at Christmas, little dog Maisie a german shepherd sleeps in the upstairs window where she can keep guard ha ha.
> She comes onto the bed at 06.00 in the morning at getting up time. In the van she sleeps either in her basket or on the side bench seat. Luckily she cannot reach to get onto the bed.


Ah, don't be so easily misled.....Jenny is seen here atop the garage! (Lifted on and off, I hasten to add!)

Russell


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

But Russell we all know your dog has you very well trained and totally under the paw....... But then she is a lovely lady and a very clever one 8) 

Tina


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Gypsy sleeps wherever she chooses at home (usually the sofa but sometimes Chris's armchair). Not upstairs because I am a very light sleeper and she snores :roll: When we get up she was always allowed up on the bed for cuddle before our day started. Since her injury I have to get up and stay downstairs with her.

In the van she sleeps on the side couch but, pre injury, she was allowed to jump up on the overcab bed once we were awake. Post injury I have to get up and sit with her so that she doesn't sulk at not being allowed on the bed :roll: 

This is where you wish you had never allowed them upstairs etc because now she can't understand WHY she can't run up and down stairs 8O


----------



## bobbylob (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, Jasper and I haven't yet agreed on motorhome sleeping, but as you can see from the photo, he blooming well sleeps where he feels like  

Seriously, he's getting on a bit now, so stairs and motorhomes are getting a bit tricky... Not sure he'll be coming too much 

Bob


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

our yorkie, skinny kinny sophie, sleeps on my bed at home in the van i like the overhead bed and my friend likes the fixed double, im scared she "wont get it " thats she s way off the floor and may and try jumping down in the night so she sleeps on the fixed bed for the moment. She is part of our family she is our furkid !! i would rather stay in with her at night than go out without her !! where we go she comes where ever possible !!!


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Sometimes a picture does say it all!


----------

